# Efc



## Kokyu (Jun 4, 2005)

Started in America (where else) and spread to the UK (of course).  Be warned!  Martial Artists - you may vomit!  Money Grabbers - you will probably fall in love!

http://www.efcuk.org.uk/


----------

